# Interesting perspective from down under...



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Fresh out of the Aussie financial press... Looks like the question is getting attention around to world! In any case, some encouraging perspective for our American friends... and actually for us all!!

http://www.afr.com/technology/tesla...trump-is-not-so-bad-after-all-20161113-gsogt7


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

I think this is only encouraging if there aren't other aspects of your existence at risk.

Should I be able to afford an M ≡ when it's time to order, I may need to worry about hate speech graffiti/vandalism.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Oh, @Kizzy , I understand... I was just trying to strike a positive, somewhat optimistic cord, though I see that events and some initial decisions/directions of the last few days point to the need for caution at the very least...
In any case, I do sincerely hope you will be able to afford the Model ≡ by the time your order can be placed... And, that, more importantly, you (we all...) will feel safe & stable in your (our) environment by then!
Take care,
Mike


----------

